# Something funny



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Mr Blueskies

One you may enjoy.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

He doesn't look much like a policeman Pete. Looks more like Al Capone.


----------

